# Best Time to Breed a Dog?



## Lanthanum (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all, my dog went into heat a few days ago, and she's reeeaaallly bloody. (Though i read this was normal). I've never bred a dog before but we did decide to find a stud for her. We plan on having one litter and then getting her fixed. The stud we found is an eight year old papered blue pitbull, who is very handsome. My dog is a Red pit/American bulldog. (She is solid black with a white chest). The service is in exchange for the pick of the litter. However, I have never bred a dog before and am not sure when is the best time to do it to ensure puppies, and how to tell if she took after the breeding. We are REALLY hoping for puppies but neither of us know how and when to breed them. Any advice from experienced dog breeders?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2017)

I recommend reading and understanding all facets, not just what day do they mate. 
Get a good book and read it, understand you will need to be prepared for "if" something goes wrong. 
This should have happened a while ago, not when the dog is in heat and your ready to breed her.

Make sure you have the resources to pay for an emergency c-section if necessary.
Make sure you have resources for vet bills, pup checks, vaccines, feed, care.

If neither of you know anything about this then personally I do not think you should breed. 
There are already so many pitts in rescues everywhere... lots of people do the "one litter" thing and IMO it really ins't responsible.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 15, 2017)

X2

If you want a puppy, find a rescue that has puppies. I got my chow mix as a pup from a rescue.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

x2! SBC

And dewormer! That stuff is $$$$!

Are you really sure you want to bring more pitts into the world? Do you already have a vetting process and contracts written up?
You know how people are with these dogs…
People might seem fine and dandy one moment and have the dog in ring (you know what kind) the next…


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 15, 2017)

Alright I know you are trying to help but please understand what I said before you reply. I said I am new to the "breeding" part, not the puppy part. I have had pregnant dogs before and yes even pits, and I know where each of the pups are and they are all doing amazingly. I have never actually bred my own dogs before though and I am not sure when during the heat process to breed her. I have been planning on breeding her since she was a pup and have done my research, I just thought I could get better advice from experienced people. I also have already found beforehand people that will provide a loving home to the puppies when and if they arrive. I also have calculated costs with my vet. I am not uninformed on the puppy topic, I would just like help with the actual breeding part that brings the puppies


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 15, 2017)

I have not bred dogs, but I have heard large-headed breed dogs have a higher chance of needing a C-section.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 15, 2017)

How old is your dog?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> I have been planning on breeding her since she was a pup *and have done my research*





Lanthanum said:


> I have never actually bred my own dogs before though and* I am not sure when during the heat process to breed her*


You should be able to find this in your research then 

I'm not trying to be rude, but you said in your other thread that you don't have money for a vet... but you've already calculated costs with your vet? I'm not following....


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 15, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You should be able to find this in your research then
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but you said in your other thread that you don't have money for a vet... but you've already calculated costs with your vet? I'm not following....


I have found research on this but not very specific so I thought I could ACTUALLY get some good advice but I guess not.

My vet charges considerably more for goats since he is not as experienced with them and there aren't many around. He has more dogs in so the money for a goat into the vet costs over $100 dollars more or more than that with certain services


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 15, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> How old is your dog?


18 months


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 15, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> 18 months


You shouldn't breed until a minimum ofor 2 years old to allow them the mature fully.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 15, 2017)

Because there is no exact day- you must understand the signs of when the bitch is ripe. Dogs are different some early some late.
Knowing the signs is the key.
Any book or any reputable site should have this info, so again, maybe more time would allow you to be better educated and prepared.
Not being a jerk here but breeding should be for the betterment of the breed, producing purposeful animals and that takes commitment.
1 litter and spay says that none of those things or becoming a good breeder are remotely your intentions.
I am a* BIG *believer in helping those that are trying to start out and have a passion and want to do things right, with purpose etc. but one litter wonders I do not support or advocate. 

Have either dogs been tested for STD's? 
What do you know about the dog? Temperament, hips, eyes, elbows, skin, genetics?
How often does your bitch cycle?


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 16, 2017)

The hips xrayed is a huge thing. Another, I have a blue merle collie and we have to be careful with colors when crossing but I do not know details on bullys color genetics whatsoever so if you haven't already I suggest looking into if any colors shouldn't mix and match. I've found the blue colors to be difficult to cross in a lot of breeds. And if they are it can cause fatal problems for the pups. So just verify what colors,if any are not safe in the breed to cross , are acceptable or dangerous.

Temperament and train ability is another. How sound is she? Do both dogs conform to breed standard with good genetics and behaviors? You will want to know what genetic testing needs to be done before she is bored to ensure that she is healthy before and the puppies are on the right track. The Dad should also have these done. Akc has a list of the minimum recommended testings for each breed.

I'm very careful now. We bought a farm pup, cross between two breeds who was totally healthy as we're his siblings and parents. We had an accidental litter and had no issues holding onto the pups until ten to twelve weeks, 8 is not recommended anymore they urge for 10 now to help them develop and mature better, until we found loving homes for them. Then the unthinkable happened. Right before the dad turned 2 he started having seizures. Right before the puppies turned one one started having seizures. Then two. Then three. It was a very rare form of epilepsy that was very aggressive and within only a couple months claimed three of the affected dogs lives. Testing is so terribly important to rule out anything that can be awful for the new puppy parents in the long run. Unfortunately epilepsy is not exactly something to test for but it haunts me. We had no clue. No one did. We were very careful and did everything right. Quality foods. Nothing from china. Natural cleaners no chemicals. You name it. You also have to plan for what ifs.

We had a vet on standby for possible c-section for our Dog because she was younger than two and her risks went way up for complications. That was $5000+. The vet visits and shots are also spend u per puppy. $90+ a shot here per puppy. Also a big thing is someone will need to be with her around the clock before she has them to ensure someone is there when she delivers in case any complications arise. There are many dangers for the dog and they don't stop at labor. As the puppies grow sometimes they will drain the mother of everything she has and you have to supplement mom with extra things to keep her healthy for the puppies. Many many things that are common but the basic knowledge books don't cover.

The biggest thing is she should be minimum of 2 years old before breeding. And she should have all her genetic testing done beforehand as well.


----------



## Gorman Farm (Apr 15, 2017)

I bred and showed dogs for years. First I would say don't do it, but since you are determined here is what I can tell you on the matter.
1. Make sure your female is healthy, do not breed her until her third heat. When I say healthy I mean blood work and a Brucellosis test, and UTD on all vaccines since her antibodies will be passed to the pups.
2. The actual heat cycle varies from bitch to bitch so typically the heat begins with the bloody discharge several days later it changes to a straw colored discharge, usually between 7-14 days after you first saw blood she ovulates. That is the time when you allow breedings every other day until about day 16. Typically 3 breedings, the sperm lives for at least 48 hours so she is covered for the next day.
Do not allow the male to just keep breeding her over and over, only put them together until they breed and then separate them and skip a day, You can also chose to AI if the dogs do not get along which can happen most especially with Pits. 
3. Lastly I know you are determined but are you prepared to lose your girl if something goes wrong? So many things can happen, dog fight, pyometra, C-section with bad outcome, etc.
I wish you all the best.


----------

